# S.C. Ruffey and those Troublesome Trucks!



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is some trucks from the Bachmann Thomas range.
They are very nicely made for 'toys' offering very good detail with a glossy finish and accurate painting and printing.
With internal detail for the wood planking. They have metal spoked wheels with axles that run in metal tabs.
They come with one spare coupler and extension blocks so the couplers can be set at the same lower height as LGB etc.

Length beam to beam 8.66" (220mm)
Length buffer to buffer 10" (255mm) 
Width 4.06" (103mm)
Height 4.09" (104mm)
Wheelbase 4.96" (126mm) 

Meet 'S.C. Ruffey' pronounced 'Scruffey'. 









S.C. Ruffey is a private truck, an old experienced troublesome truck with a bad attitude and rough habits. 









'S.C. Ruffey' enjoys causing mischief with the other trucks on Sodor Island 









Percy the small engine has come down to the yard to do a bit of shunting and has spotted S.C. Ruffey. 









Percy thought he would couple up to him first as he always did, so he knew what he was up to... 









S.C. Ruffey was very bored with always having to look at Percy's rear end though. 









Percy got busy shunting the Troublesome Trucks.









When Percy slammed on the brakes S.C. Ruffey tried to leave the rails to see what was ahead. 









This caused some of the other trucks leave the rails too! 









Percy decided to leave S.C. Ruffey on the side of the track in a very indignant way and continued to shunt the other trucks. 









The End


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

They are actualy to big for 1/19th, 1/20th but would be perfect for the 7/8th line of engines arriving. I have a slew of them and concur to there value. The faces pop off with a screw driver and they look incredible after a repaint.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

They are practically the same height and only 1mm or so wider than a Bachmann 1:22.5 gondola. 
Yes the faces are only glued on with a small amount of glue which would need a gentle sand then a repaint or touch up and dull coat would make them look a lot more realistic. 
I think the detail on the molded corner chains is well done. 

Andrew


----------

